# Let One Go Yesterday



## REC (Jun 24, 2018)

From the time when I was going through divorce in 2002 and started riding more, one of the bikes at the bike shop appealed to me, and it ended up being the fourth one I bought. I intended for my son to use it to ride with me.

Well, It had been here for the last 14 years and he had no interest in it after about 2 months, so I changed some stuff on it and rode it periodically myself.

As the "Old Bike" bug bit harder, this one as well as the others of the same type seemed to sit more and more. Yesterday I let this one go to a new home. The guy who bought it was very happy to find it and drove up to pick it up and pay me. I'll miss seeing it where it was sitting, BUT..... That gives me a space for another one to go! (And that has become a concern around here lately).

Sorry to see it leave, but happy it is going to a new owner and will see some use there!
The Cannibal:   



Description of changes:
Added Alex DX 32 front rim laced on a Sturmey Archer front drum brake, as it had no front brake originally, with an Electra 26 X 1.95 “Streetrunner” tire. The rear tire is an Electra “Fatti-O” 24 X 3.0, mounted on a Surly “Large Marge” rim with the original Sturmey Archer 3 speed internal geared hub with a coaster brake. Chain ring is custom piece from a Felt chopper bike from the same period, Bars are from a “West Coast Choppers” bike, and the seat and grips are original to this bike. Kickstand was switched out for a chrome one.
 I hope it lives on with him for another 14 years...This was the first complete bike I have sold in the last 10 years!
REC


----------



## Duchess (Jun 24, 2018)

I find that, though it's hard to let things go, I'm always happy if it goes to someone who will use it.


----------



## phantom (Jun 24, 2018)

At my age I seem to let one go everyday at the most inopportune time.

REC: I really like the build, but boy would I want a bobbed rear fender on it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2018)

phantom said:


> At my age I seem to let one go everyday at the most inopportune time.



Yeah...been noticing this more and more myself lately


----------



## Steve Frame (Oct 7, 2018)

Got the feeling you're gonna miss it.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 7, 2018)

That is one of the cleanest and best looking Chopper style bikes I've ever seen, hands down.  I've have never ridden something like that and the engineering of the bike makes me think it's for someone a hell of a lot younger than me. 
Nice to hear it went to someone that will ride and enjoy it.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2018)

I let one go all the time....


----------



## the tinker (Oct 8, 2018)

I know, I can smell it.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 9, 2018)

And Hoofhearted stayed out of this one completely too.

Sad news but somebody gets a KILLER BIKE. Excellent work, REC!


----------

